# 89 Max Firing order



## b14se-r (Dec 19, 2003)

I have an 89 max and it's having problems. I recently had my brother in-law put in another engine and it ran fine for 6 months, now it's giving me shit again. Now the car quits for no reason while i'm driving, i put it back in park and it starts up again. I replaced the fuel filter and distributer cap hoping I could fix it and it just vibrates real harsh now. I think i may have the firing order messed up. Can somebody tell me the firing order and give me some suggestions to whats wrong with my car?


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

ROTOR? I hope u changed that when u changed the dist cap.

Plugs? wires? PCV? O2 Sensor?


----------



## b14se-r (Dec 19, 2003)

schebs240 said:


> ROTOR? I hope u changed that when u changed the dist cap.
> 
> Plugs? wires? PCV? O2 Sensor?



what exactly is a rotor?


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Under the distribitor cap that the plugs go into is a peice that spins. It distributes the spark to each part of the cap, it is related to your timing I do believe. it eather pulls straight off, orrrr there is 1 screw in it. Very easy and cheap replacement.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

firing order is 1-2-3-4-5-6..

the end of the engine nearest the crank pulley is cyls #1 and 2.. I *think* 2,4,6 are the three at the side nearest radiator, but I always forget (I dunno how.. I just swapped one of these things yesterday!)

anyway, the new rotor should have the cyl #s on it and you'll be able to tell which are even and odd by the length of the wires.


----------



## b14se-r (Dec 19, 2003)

i've got the car running now, but it still dies. If the rpm's falls past 1000 the car wants to die but if i rev it, it will keep going but wont go past 2000 rpm...... I wish i could just sell the damn thing.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

that sounds like a bad MAF, or the EGR valve is stuck open.


----------

